# New Beretta .380 accidental buy...84B from 1981, with box and papers in Italian...



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I was in my local gun shop SELLING several handguns and rifles, and on the way out the door with the money, I saw this really neat little Beretta .380...



Came with 2 mags, the original box and bore brush and the manual in Italian...Has a tiny patch on the opposite side probably from years of being in that box with a foam bottom pad...and the opposite grip is missing it's PB medallion. The pistol looks VERY lightly used and very little fired. One of the mags is factory and the other is a Mec Gar... both double stack 13 rounds/ I bought 2 more new MecGar mags and a new set of plastic Factory grips for it online within an hour of getting it home.

The shop wanted $399...Talked with the owner, and got it for $350 and made it a trade, along with the cash, so there is no sales tax...I think it's a bargain, especially in this nice condition.

The date code says it's 1981... it's the old style Cheetah. Great grip feel and it points fast...great trigger in DA and SA both. A good one!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beauty. Yep that's a keeper.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I remember that piece when it arrived, it was a very popular da/sa design,,
congrats.
BTW, that was the year I acquired my Nys CCW


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I had one of those in the early '80's. I didn't want to carry it cocked & locked, but it doesn't have a decocker. I'd put my thumb over the firing pin & pull the trigger to decock it & carry it with the safety off. I liked the way it NEVER malfunctioned.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What a wonderful gun, congrats! :smt1099


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I once owned one of their M 1935 pistols that seems like the grandfather of this...but this is vastly improved. I have an older single action .25 Jetfire, which is, IMO, the best .25 made by anyone, and a Stoeger 8000 Cougar 9mm's. Really fits my hand and points well. 
I don't like decockers and this has a half cock and the good Beretta safety. It has a long enough barrel to get a good pop from the .380 cartridge, and I have a few hundred rounds around here someplace, too. I will carry this one.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*That's a very nice pistol you have there,,,*

I own the Model 85 single stack version,,,
It's the pistol that lives in the holster of my briefcase.

You'll love shooting that gun

Aarond

.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A classic, evidently the current models are no longer imported into the U.S. but are still being produced in Italy for the European market.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

It is missing the PB logo on the left grip panel...I just bought one from Midwest. Who would have thought they were sill available!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

As has been said on the Berettaforum...... $350 ??? Steal of the year. Excellent buy. 

PS: If you need more, Mec Gar mags work fine and you can use Browning BDA mags too.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

CW said:


> As has been said on the Berettaforum...... $350 ??? Steal of the year. Excellent buy.
> 
> PS: If you need more, Mec Gar mags work fine and you can use Browning BDA mags too.


Got 2 new Mecgar mags from Numrich, pretty cheap. They also have a few of the old factory mags for about twice the cost of the Mecgars, but I have always liked them and have never had a problem with one...so I'm good.

A great Beretta design!
Thanks.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Bringing this back...Carrying this .389 right now and will be for most of the summer. A beautiful and functional pistol.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

I have the single stack. I've only put maybe 100 rounds through it. To heavy to be a pocket gun.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats, you've got what IMHO is the best .380 ever made. It looks great, shoots great, and keeps it's value great. I have owned 3 of them, one bought new, the one I have now is a very pretty Israeli surplus gun I bought on GB a couple years ago. I also have it's "brother", the Browning BDA 380.


----------

